# WTS Garmin Rhino 655t



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I have a new GARMIN 655t I want to sell. It is new, I fooled around and downloaded a topo map area on it but have never used it in the field (or out of home) I bought the car charger for it but everything else is what comes in the box. Price is $450.00 let me know if interested. I can text a picture if you want. I can't get my pic to upload here.

Text is best 801-631-9953
Wallace


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*KSL link with pics*

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37032541&cat=225&lpid=&search=garmin&ad_cid=2


----------

